# is it cheating to change a models base size



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I only ask as in my tzeench army i am using flaggellants as marauders as they look better and its cheaper and they have flails but ive just played a game and been told i was cheating as marauders have a different base size so the unit frontage is different, does it really matter? its not as if a marauder is any better than an empire swordsman why should the base size be relevant?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

The base size determines how many models are capable of getting into combat with the models. It also determines whether someone can go by the model staying outside of range. so in general it is against the rules. since if it is a smaller base then less models can attack it and if it is a bigger base then it is harder for enemy models to go by and stay at least 1" away.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

And, in some cases, it determines unit strength. You basically have to go with the proper base size in Fantasy-- it's not cheating per se since cheating is an intentional violation, but the flagellant marauders do need to be on 25mm bases to be marauders. 

Blackhiker kind of hit the nail over the head for the reasonings. It's different than 40k where the base size doesn't matter that much, and you're free to mount things on bigger bases than what they come with (but not smaller, usually just because they don't fit on smaller bases...)


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

I would say it's not exactly cheating as your not doing it on purpose, if you tell the opp about it before the game then you could just work out how many models you could get in if you had the marauder models. 

If they are going to be a permanent addition to your army then it might be worth rebasing them just to save arguement etc in the future.

As for the base sizes not making a difference in 40k, there is a guy at our club that has his terminators on small bases. This makes a difference when they are in cover etc and he has said he does it on purpose


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Like I said, in 40k, you can put things on BIGGER bases than what they come with, but not smaller. I put regular power-armoured Space Marines on 40-mil rounds all the time so my opponent can easily distinguish sergeants and officers at a glance. It does make a difference, but it's a difference that you're ALLOWED, as opposed to in fantasy where you're not allowed to change the base sizes.


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> its not as if a marauder is any better than an empire swordsman why should the base size be relevant?


you wanna say that again? Blood for the Blood God!!!


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

terminators have bigger bases dont they ?


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes it is.
when i was in my local club i was not allowed to enter a mordihime turny due to my skaven warban where on rouand bases and there for can be in combat faster due to the size of them


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

my grimnar is on a bigger base than normal so does that mean others in termi armor can too ?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Keep in mind that in WHFB, base sized can determine the number of attacks/bonuses a model may receive from certain magical weapons. But, on the whole, the larger the base, the more harm than can come to the model on it.

Personally, I don't mind larger bases, and use them myself. But, I don't use those magic weapons that allow for extra attacks or whatever for the number of enemy models in base to base. If it is just the stock model on a larger base, I'll call you out for attempting to 'bend' the rules in your favor. If you have a nice conversion that suits a larger base, then all power to ya. I love to see conversions and sometimes these just won't work on 'standard' bases. Go for it.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> my grimnar is on a bigger base than normal so does that mean others in termi armor can too ?


Can we stay on the fantasy base topic please guys, you could easily post a thread about 40k basing in the 40k forum, not that the questions haven't already been answered...


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Can we stay on the fantasy base topic please guys, you could easily post a thread about 40k basing in the 40k forum, not that the questions haven't already been answered...


ooops nvm sorry didnt read top, 

what about my maticore then.. can he be put on a circle base as the current one is square


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> what about my maticore then.. can he be put on a circle base as the current one is square


No, because in WFB base size is crucial for determining things stated above, including how many models can get b2b.

It is also used for charge arcs.


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

also remember to measure from BASES when using movement trays 
it sucks when you miss cause you measure from the tray


----------

